# Travel Visa document related Query



## Coolpams (May 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I won a travel competition & luckily I am traveling to Sydney in October. kindly guide, if I will apply for travel visa from India how much money I need to show in my bank statement & what will be the time period? 

I am working in a company so I want to show my salaries account and if my mother transfers money for 3 months what other documents I have to show as supporting documents? Is there any problem arise if my mom will provide me money from FD?


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

You might get a better response posting this in the Visas and Immigration forum.


----------

